# شاليه مميز 140م بقرية كازبلانكا بالساحل الشمالي للبيع بالفرش



## اسلام محمد (10 سبتمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 1997
شاليه مساحته 140م عبارة عن 3 غرف نوم وصاله كبيرة وحمام للبيع بسعر مميز 
	سوبر لوكس
	الشاليه به تراس مميز 
	الشاليه علي حمام السباحة وقريب من البحر
	دور ثــــانــــي 
	المطلوب /400 الف جنيه وقابل للتفاوض 
السعر يشمل الفرش
للإتـــــــصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 0179365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 20119065981+
بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------



## tjarksa (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شاليه مميز 140م بقرية كازبلانكا بالساحل الشمالي للبيع بالفرش*

بالتوفيق اخوي اسلام الله يرزقك من واسع فضله .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: شاليه مميز 140م بقرية كازبلانكا بالساحل الشمالي للبيع بالفرش*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

